# Plant Identity



## Ian L (29 Nov 2019)

Hi all

Can anyone identify these plants.

I believe they are a Sagittaria sp but not sure. I've had them for several years and in a previous pond they grew over 1meter when planted that deep. 

Thought I'd try replanting these runners in cat-litter

Regards

Ian


----------



## zozo (29 Nov 2019)

Vallisneria Gigantea?


----------



## mort (29 Nov 2019)

If its a pond outside in the uk weather it could be vallisanaria spiralis, our native species.


----------



## Ian L (29 Nov 2019)

mort said:


> If its a pond outside in the uk weather it could be vallisanaria spiralis, our native species.



I think you might be right
It is outside: I've googled V spiralis and it does look correct 
thanks


----------

